# Sweet tasting woods



## LexB89 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi guy's,

I'm am trying to get a sweeter taste from my pork ribs.

Could someone advise on an appropriate wood to get a sweeter taste?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 28, 2020)

I like using sugar maple


----------



## FillYerHands (Jul 28, 2020)

I use maple or hickory. Mainly because I've got them. Both are sweeter than oak.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you tried any fruit woods?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2020)

Cherry is a good choice, also you could add more sugar to your rub.
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 28, 2020)

If you can get your hands on some try  some peach wood.  Has good sweet flavor.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been using hickory and apple.

Could using too much hickory affect it?

I think I have pear, plum, apple, hickory and whisky barrel chunks. 

I also have some maple chips.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

I had whiskey chunks before. Was good going in. Not so good coming out


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

I know 
Z
 zippy12
 has really been bragging maple up lately. I might have to cut a few branches off of one of my trees and try it.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 28, 2020)

I like maple a lot.  Bought chunks at Walmart but no logs out my way.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 28, 2020)

Ive done a mix of maple and cherry and really like it. About 50/50 mix of chunks in my drum. Love the flavor the maple gives and really like the color the cherry gives. Ive only done this with pork ribs.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 28, 2020)

Does it matter if I have bark on the wood?


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 28, 2020)

Sugar maple or cherry is what I would try for more sweetness in the smoke flavor.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 28, 2020)

My preference would be orange.
Gary


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 28, 2020)

I've used maple before and it has a definite sweet taste.


----------

